# Cracked Look frame (second posting)



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I posted this in the frame forum as well, but hope to get some more focused comments from other Look owners. 

This is about a Look KG 381 Jalabert from the early 2000s.








Hopefully in the attached photo (a bit blurry, but I think you can see the trouble) you can see the crack, what looks to be a crack, and quite likely is a crack, where my seat tube joins the bottom bracket, give or take a little. A similar crack can be seen on the other side of the tube as well. There is also what appears to be a crack on the seat tube just below the joint with the top tube and seat stays. 

I took this to my LBS and they said it didn't look good, but there is nothing definitive they can do, other than suggest a place to send it. 

Any thoughts from the collective?

Thanks,


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

calfee

edit: to be a little more clear, calfee does carbon frame repair


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I've submitted the same info and photo to them to see what it might run for a repair, which doesn't include paint I think.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Calfee provided an estimate of $350 to repair the frame along with another $100-150 for paint, minus any decals, etc. I'm still mulling things over, looking at used frames.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Calfee does a great job. But unless you were emotionally connected to the frame I might recommend you move on? $500 + shipping both ways get you a decent used frame or decent start on a new frame.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

You are reading my mind. No real emotional attachment, though I wouldn't mind another Look frame. I've already been poking around the forum for a used frame since this one was due to be passed on to my son next year because he's already over six foot tall at 14. Gotta talk it out with the wife though. And since winter is coming to Spokane soon, the good bikes usually end up tucked away while I ride the Doublecross with studs.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Keep your eye open for good deals this time of year as guys try to sell their bikes. A year or so ago I was lucky to pick up a used 2008 Look 585 in white for $550. Was a phenomenal deal on a great bike. Couldn't get any new frame for that price that would compare. I ocassionally see 585 frames go for $600-800. If you want a Look, keep your eyes open. There are also other great deals on other used frames if you consider that route.


----------

